# How do you season your chevre?



## Kalne

I just never seem to get mine quite right. I've done a spicy (mostly chili powder + other typcial stuff...onion, garlic, cumin) and a garlic herb. But they're my own concoctions and while they taste good I think they could be better. Anyone willing to share their recipes?


----------



## Sondra

any different herbs I like herbs deprovidence and then there is lavender.
but also like jams in it. and on vanilla waffers is like a little cream cheese cake.


----------



## Guest

I have a few gourmet style recipes in the sticky 

Christy


----------



## Rose

Herbs de Provence is my favorite.

I buy it already made, but you can make your own.

Recipe for Herbes de Provence.

Ingredients:
1 tablespoon thyme
1 tablespoon chervil
1 tablespoon rosemary
1 tablespoon summer savory
1 teaspoon lavender
1 teaspoon tarragon
1 teaspoon marjoram
1/2 teaspoon oregano
1/2 teaspoon mint
2 powdered or chopped bay leaves

Prepartion:
Mix together all of the ingredients and store in a tightly sealed container.
Makes about 1/3 cup herb mix.

After than, I like fresh dill and garlic with a bit of fresh ground black pepper.


----------



## Kerry

Hi this is my first post since joining, so hello everybody! We have been making some soft cheeses with our extra goats milk and was wondering if their is anything else interesting and good to mix in with it? Thanks a bunch and nice to be here...


----------



## Guest

Hi Kerry, Welcome to the forum 

Sara/BlissBerry got me started on adding Fiesta Party Dip Mix by Tastefully Simple YUMMY :biggrin I also like Knorr Soup/Dip mixes!

Christy


----------



## Goater

I like to use honey & cinnamon, great for breakfast. Also a real nice combo is red onion and dill. It is nice with crackers, veggies or on a baked potato or broiled fish. I sometimes do a garlic and onion and layer it with pesto. Anyway you eat that one is good but tossed with pasta is my favorite


----------



## tmfinley

I don't remember who, but someone on here told me about using cranberries and sugar and cinnamon. This is everyone's favorite around here. Also the herbs d provence is my favorite. 

Tiff


----------



## Kerry

Thanks! Those are all good ideas, i'll have to try them all. Better start making more cheese!


----------



## LynninTX

*Taco Cheese*
1/2lb cheese (1c)

1/4t garlic
1t dried minced onion
3/4t chili powder 
1/2t salt
1/4t crushed red pepper
1/8t cumin
2T tomato paste

*
French Onion Pepper*
1/2lb cheese (1c)

1/2t salt
1 1/2T dried minced onion
1 1/4t pepper (preferably a fresh coarse grind)

*
Garlic Onion*
1/2lb cheese (1c)

1/2t salt
1t garlic
1T fresh frozen diced green onion

Texas Range 
1/2lb cheese (1c)

1 1/2t Texas Range seasoning

*Dilly Delight* 
1/2lb cheese (1c)

2t dill seed
1/2t salt

*
Pineapple Pecan *
1/2lb cheese (1c)

4T pineapple
4T pecan chopped
1T brown sugar

*Strawberry Supreme *
1/2lb cheese (1c)

10 strawberries thawed
3T powdered sugar

*Cranberry Harvest* 
1/2lb cheese (1c)

1/4c chopped cranberries
1/8c chopped pecans
1/2T brown sugar
2T orange juice concentrate

I am wanting to work on a Dark Chocolate Silk next....

The Cranberry Harvest has become a big hit!

Oh....

Texas Range Seasoned Salt
6T black pepper 
6t onion granules 
3T granulated garlic 
3t cumin 
3T parsley 
3t paprika 
3T chili powder 
1c salt


----------



## MysticHollowGoats

Fresh basil, lemon thyme and garlic is a favorite around here.


----------



## 5and20 Alpines

Hello,

I mix my chevre with homemade freezer jam. So far I have used strawberry freezer jam and peach freezer jam.
And then I put the mix on Club crackers. Tastes like a bit of Heaven.


----------



## Sondra

5and20 Alpines said:


> Hello,
> 
> I mix my chevre with homemade freezer jam. So far I have used strawberry freezer jam and peach freezer jam.
> And then I put the mix on Club crackers. Tastes like a bit of Heaven.


Hi and Welcome!!
Love this also on vanilla waffers a tiny piece of cheese cake


----------

